# Hello



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.



Your friend must hate you 

j/k, welcome and enjoy the fray.  Bring long loooooong hip boots.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 3, 2019)

A friend huh? Bet you rethink that after being here awhile... I recommend the Coffee Shop in the  USMB  Lounge and the Music forum…


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome Longshot. You a bettin man, or is there another story behind the name?


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Welcome Longshot. You a bettin man, or is there another story behind the name?


It refers to shooting a long distance.

But I'm not a betting man.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> It refers to shooting a long distance.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.


Welcome to the site.  It's a lot of fun on here, hope YOU have fun on this site, too.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 3, 2019)

Sorry to tell you this but if you're expecting 'productive conversations'...….you've come to the wrong place cause there ain't nuttin productive around here. 

mean, underhanded, back stabbing bunch of yallyhoos if ya ask me. So you better put on your big boy iron laced whitey tighties and suck it up there buttercup. 


One wrong move & you're toast


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sorry to tell you this but if you're expecting 'productive conversations'...….you've come to the wrong place cause there ain't nuttin productive around here.
> 
> mean, underhanded, back stabbing bunch of yallyhoos if ya ask me. So you better put on your big boy iron laced whitey tighties and suck it up there buttercup.
> 
> ...


Haha. Buttercup. That's cute.


----------



## petro (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle...
 

Productive conversations?

Only in the Flame Zone.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

petro said:


> Welcome to the Jungle...
> View attachment 293063
> 
> Productive conversations?
> ...


As Beavis and Butthead would say, "Welcome To My BUNGHOLE"!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.


Welcome aboard


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to tell you this but if you're expecting 'productive conversations'...….you've come to the wrong place cause there ain't nuttin productive around here.
> ...



Well, now that I see you have a sense of humor...…..welcome to the board


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


A sense of humor on here is VITAL to you staying on this site and putting up with bullsh*t on a continual basis.  But don't let that scare you, it really IS fun on here.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


Oops, then you MUST be a liberal.  My deepest condolences.........


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Longshot. You a bettin man, or is there another story behind the name?
> ...


Cool a sniper!


----------



## xband (Dec 3, 2019)

What 





Longshot said:


> I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.



Let it all hang out to dry. What is your forte?


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


An archer, actually.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


See, now that's not funny.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

xband said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My forte? Bullshit and double-talk, mostly.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


It's EXTREMELY funny if you're a conservative with a sense of humor.  Or a liberal that has a self-deprecating sense of humor. (VERY rare)  I have a great sense of humor mostly because I'm able to laugh at MYSELF.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


I'm extremely liberal. And I have no fucking sense of humor.


----------



## williepete (Dec 3, 2019)

Sure you want to take this on?


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

williepete said:


> Sure you want to take this on?


Awesome movie. This looks like a fun place.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


Well, that's OBVIOUS now.  Good luck with that, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


I'm also extremely conservative. And I still have no fucking sense of humor.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


You CAN'T be extremely liberal AND conservative, you know that.  Unless you're schizophrenic, which you MAY be.  I'd get that checked out if I were you, by a REAL psychiatrist.  And as you may know, "You're Never Alone With A Schizophrenic" - actual album title by longtime rocker Ian Hunter.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Try me. Give me an issue.


----------



## xband (Dec 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.
> ...



Welcome aboard but brace for heavy rolls to port and starboard.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

xband said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


Thx, friend. I was chuckling at this earlier, and it reminds me of political discussion boards:


----------



## deannalw (Dec 3, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sorry to tell you this but if you're expecting 'productive conversations'...….you've come to the wrong place cause there ain't nuttin productive around here.
> 
> mean, underhanded, back stabbing bunch of yallyhoos if ya ask me. So you better put on your big boy iron laced whitey tighties and suck it up there buttercup.
> 
> ...




Hey now... I apologized for all of that...

Welcome Longshot!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome, Longshot!  Looking forward to posting with you.  But don't count on it being productive!


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wait a second, you were CHUCKLING?  You DO have a sense of humor.  Congratulations!  All is NOT lost.........


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


We Russian bots have no sense of humor.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 3, 2019)

Longshot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


He-he, you DO have a sense of humor.  That's good to see.


----------



## Longshot (Dec 3, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Nope. You can't prove it. And if you try, I will go apeshit. And nobody wants that. Especially my wife.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 4, 2019)

Longshot said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...



WUH-oh.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 4, 2019)

Longshot said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > What
> ...



Actually this site already has that position filled many times over.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2019)

Longshot said:


> I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.


Hey there, Longshot; great to have you on board.  I will no doubt get you confused with Longknife, so pay no attention if I spit or hiss in your direction without cause.

Probably you will stop in as you can; when you do, kick off your boots and stretch out those legs, put a piece of pie in that tummy.


----------



## mdk (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Longshot! Cheers!


----------



## Longshot (Dec 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.
> ...


Yes, Ma'am. I will most certainly do that. 

That apple pie looks amazing. Did you bake that?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 5, 2019)

Longshot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


Welcome, Longshort!  Old Lady only bakes day old roadkill. She's a lousy cook.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 6, 2019)

Longshot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


Yup.  I am going to be switching to Holiday cookies, so you got the last slice for awhile.
Extra sugar, lots of grannie smiths piled high until they totter.  That's the secret.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2019)

Longshot said:


> I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.


Welcome to USMB, Longshot. Hope you enjoy the board. There are a lot of other threads to explore, and hope you come back to look them over. Best wishes whatever you decide.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 8, 2019)

Longshot said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


Neither does Tommy Tainant you’ll get on fine talking to him. 
J/k hello and welcome.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 8, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



You soon sussed TT out.

Wrexham must get him down.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 9, 2019)

Longshot said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Longshot. You a bettin man, or is there another story behind the name?
> ...


Excellent a true marksman.....You will have plenty of fast moving targets here to set your sights on....enjoy the fight for thought!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


All of us here ARE shrinks! Whatchoo talking about telling the newb to get help when its righ' here???

btw...welcome to the nuthouse. I think you will like it. Or not. Read the rules. Have fun. Bicker. Argue, laugh. Visit the Coffee Shop too.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 9, 2019)

Longshot said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Longshot. You a bettin man, or is there another story behind the name?
> ...



Longshot, huh? I'm also called Sureshot. It refers to not having to lift the toilet seat.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2019)

Welcome here.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 12, 2019)

Longshot said:


> I'm Longshot. I just registered based upon the recommendation of a friend. I'm looking forward to some productive conversations.


Welcome.

If I were you, I'd pick my friends more carefully.


----------

